# Where the wind blows



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

We decided to go hiking today. Our destination?

The big mountain in this picture.









Pee break









Whoops, missed the target and ended up in Stinson Beach.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Back on the road...









There we go.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Water break.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Look pa! I'm on a log!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

On the way back....


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

why must you torture us so????


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Ollie crashes for the ride home. Fan favorites....


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Gorgeous R...Ollie looks so happy whenever you guys go hiking.

Do you still do the 8 mi biking on hiking days?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

> why must you torture us so????


Because I love you...



Shaina said:


> Gorgeous R...Ollie looks so happy whenever you guys go hiking.
> 
> Do you still do the 8 mi biking on hiking days?


No, the 8 mile biking is on flat road. Our hikes go uphill and downhill, and this one, for example, was 13 miles.

More than plenty.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh how GORGEOUS!!! How far is that from your house?? Yep, I admit I am TOTALLY jealous!!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Oh how GORGEOUS!!! How far is that from your house?? Yep, I admit I am TOTALLY jealous!!


About a 45 minute drive.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

The pictures are beautiful as always. I was at Stinson beach in August this year. Thanks for the memory/


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

> Because I love you...


Could I ask that you find a different way to show your love? 
Your pictures of the beautiful area are killin' me. It's just mean! 
I love you too but I would not be showing you pictures of mountains of snow...


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Renoman said:


> Could I ask that you find a different way to show your love?
> Your pictures of the beautiful area are killin' me. It's just mean!
> I love you too but I would not be showing you pictures of mountains of snow...


I like mountains of snow.... lol. Ironic, I was disappointed there was barely any snow this year. I want snow! 

We need to learn to share our weather.. you give me some of your snow, I give some of my blue skies and green grass, and call it even! 



MegaMuttMom said:


> The pictures are beautiful as always. I was at Stinson beach in August this year. Thanks for the memory/


Missed me, then. I was there at the same month.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

RBark said:


> I like mountains of snow.... lol. Ironic, I was disappointed there was barely any snow this year. I want snow!
> 
> We need to learn to share our weather.. you give me some of your snow, I give some of my blue skies and green grass, and call it even!
> 
> ...


R, you've got a deal....I've got enough snow I can give you all you want and still have plenty left. I'd like lots of green grass, blue skies and some warmer weather.


----------



## JayBarnes (Jan 8, 2008)

Ollie is a beautiful dog. He looks alot like my husky, which i'll have picks of on here soon. My pup is just 5 months and weighs about 50 lbs, how much does Ollie weigh? I was just wondering because i think my 5 month old will be heavier than the breed standard 45 - 60 lbs. Not trying to rob your thread, just asking a fellow husky owner a question. Your camera is amazing by the way. LOL


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

JayBarnes said:


> Ollie is a beautiful dog. He looks alot like my husky, which i'll have picks of on here soon. My pup is just 5 months and weighs about 50 lbs, how much does Ollie weigh? I was just wondering because i think my 5 month old will be heavier than the breed standard 45 - 60 lbs. Not trying to rob your thread, just asking a fellow husky owner a question. Your camera is amazing by the way. LOL


I don't mind. He is 62 pounds right now. He hovers anywhere from 58 to 65 pounds. It's hard to keep his weight consistent.

Here's him, picture taken 3 minutes ago.


----------



## Patches' Pet (Feb 25, 2008)

Gorgeous pics and gorgeous dog! Looks like you are having much better weather than I am. <<Sigh>>


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Ah, I'd love to live near mountains. And sun... 

What kind of camera do you use RBark?


----------



## bnwalker2 (Jan 22, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures, and beautiful dog!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Shaina said:


> Ah, I'd love to live near mountains. And sun...
> 
> What kind of camera do you use RBark?


Canon SD800 IS


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Beautiful Pics R. and looks like it was a beautiful day too.


----------



## jchantelau (Mar 6, 2008)

Great photos. I bet Ollie loved every minute of today.


----------



## TightyWhitey (Mar 9, 2008)

Great pictures! Titus has a long tongue too! 
I love the eyes!!!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

As always, gorgeous! Just plain gorgeous! I love Ollie's silly lil' tongue always hangin out.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

As always R brilliant pics,Ollie looks on top form bro!

I was thinking he weighs 65lbs,Blake is 23kgs(we do it in kgs here) and thats about 50lb,but Ollie looks twice the size of Blake?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> As always R brilliant pics,Ollie looks on top form bro!
> 
> I was thinking he weighs 65lbs,Blake is 23kgs(we do it in kgs here) and thats about 50lb,but Ollie looks twice the size of Blake?


That's all fur your are seeing. gimme a sec to find a picture of how fluffy he is.

Here he is.

You can't see my fingers in his fur, it's too thick.

(Ollie looks grumpy because I woke him up just now.)









Here's me trying to flatten it.











The fur adds a good 8 inches diameter (or 4 inch radius) to his body, which makes him look HUGE compared to how he really is.

He's very tight and lean if you took his fur away.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Hmmmm,he still looks twice Blakes size R.
He's like a wolf,but i suppose if you gave Blake 8 inches of fur he's look huge.
Ollies a handsome huskey though bro.lol thats got a good ring to it.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Hmmmm,he still looks twice Blakes size R.
> He's like a wolf,but i suppose if you gave Blake 8 inches of fur he's look huge.
> Ollies a handsome huskey though bro.lol thats got a good ring to it.


The other thing is, if I remember your pictures of blake correctly, Blake is much wider than Ollie. His chest is wider. Ollie is longer with a more lean but massive upper body. Try to think of it like a 200 pound bodybuilder and a 200 pound runner. The runner will have a lean frame where the bodybuilder will be stocky and wide. Blake is built for power, Ollie is built for speed.

What breed is Blake? Sorry, I'm no good at these things. But I think I remembered remarking that Blake is the same breed as one of my friend's dog, so I can show a side by side comparision sometime.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

RBark said:


> The fur adds a good 8 inches diameter (or 4 inch radius) to his body, which makes him look HUGE compared to how he really is.
> 
> He's very tight and lean if you took his fur away.


How tall is Ollie (sans hair)? I always have a hard time guessing based on the pics


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Shaina said:


> How tall is Ollie (sans hair)? I always have a hard time guessing based on the pics


I think he's about the profile. 22-24" I'd guess. I've never really measured.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

RBark said:


> I think he's about the profile. 22-24" I'd guess. I've never really measured.


Meah, that's about what I guessed: same as Kim, but 15-20lbs heavier.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Shaina said:


> Meah, that's about what I guessed: same as Kim, but 15-20lbs heavier.


Yeah, around the head and the neck, Ollie's the same as Kim. But his arms, hind legs, upper body is much thicker. His hips are probably about the same as hers, believe it or not. Just a very massive upper body and hind legs.

Whenever I think about it and see him, you can really see he was built with a purpose in mind. I always am impressed, especially when I see it put into action.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

RBark said:


> Whenever I think about it and see him, you can really see he was built with a purpose in mind. I always am impressed, especially when I see it put into action.


Definitely, that's one of the reasons I absolutely love Sibes - you can just see the history in them, and how suited they are for their purpose. Kim's just kinda a ramshackle collaboration of parts, lol. Ah well, love her anyway


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Shaina said:


> Definitely, that's one of the reasons I absolutely love Sibes - you can just see the history in them, and how suited they are for their purpose. Kim's just kinda a ramshackle collaboration of parts, lol. Ah well, love her anyway


All the best parts of all the best things in the world


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

Ok after you come up her for Ollie to do some sledding, me and the boys are following you back to try out some of your AMAZING hiking spots!! Wow!!!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

OC_Spirit said:


> Ok after you come up her for Ollie to do some sledding, me and the boys are following you back to try out some of your AMAZING hiking spots!! Wow!!!


I've been talking to someone who lives in Tahoe. He goes ski-joring and sledding in the Tahoe area. It sounds perfect! Only 4 hour drive away from me!!

Speaking of which, sending you a PM soon!

Oh, and you're always welcome here for hiking


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

RBark said:


> All the best parts of all the best things in the world


LOL, indeed. I would love to do skijoring, but I dunno if Kim would be up for it -- maybe if I dieted down to <100lbs and really conditioned her, we might make a mile or two 

Hope you do pursue it with Ollie though -- sounds like lot of fun.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Shaina said:


> LOL, indeed. I would love to do skijoring, but I dunno if Kim would be up for it -- maybe if I dieted down to <100lbs and really conditioned her, we might make a mile or two
> 
> Hope you do pursue it with Ollie though -- sounds like lot of fun.


I think she could. I remember seeing a picture of six corgi's pulling someone.

I remember OC remarking that Ronan can pull 500LB by himself, I'm sure that Kim can pull a significant amount, especially if you help her (by way of ski poles).

Ollie gets me going from dead stop on a bike, which I'm guessing me + bike would be about 250? I'm not sure how much the bike weighs. So I'm sure he could do MUCH more if I helped on startup (which I normally do, I don't want him to break his neck.... blasted harness.)


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Last Monday when I was really sick I was cross country skiing for Cherokees "walk". I so wished he had a harness so he could pull me up the hills. When I leash him near the car it's flat terrain and I let him pull the leash and give me a ride. It's fun! I bet Kim could do it.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

RBark said:


> I think she could. I remember seeing a picture of six corgi's pulling someone.
> 
> I remember OC remarking that Ronan can pull 500LB by himself, I'm sure that Kim can pull a significant amount, especially if you help her (by way of ski poles).
> 
> Ollie gets me going from dead stop on a bike, which I'm guessing me + bike would be about 250? I'm not sure how much the bike weighs. So I'm sure he could do MUCH more if I helped on startup (which I normally do, I don't want him to break his neck.... blasted harness.)


Hm, another thing to look into after moving and starting a real job...it mostly just worries me because she really does have a light frame for her size. 

Does Ollie normally pull you on the bike, or was that just him being eager at the startup?

Our Sibe we fosted when I was a kid would pull us on our rollerblades: she's go about 2 miles loping before she would agree to slowing to a trot, even though she was only a little 35lb girl. She, like Ollie, was built for pulling though.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Shaina said:


> Hm, another thing to look into after moving and starting a real job...it mostly just worries me because she really does have a light frame for her size.
> 
> Does Ollie normally pull you on the bike, or was that just him being eager at the startup?
> 
> Our Sibe we fosted when I was a kid would pull us on our rollerblades: she could go about 2 miles loping, even though she was only a little 35lb girl. She, like Ollie, was built for pulling though.


He was eager to get going. He's always going nuts , but I usually hold the leash until it's time to go. Then I attach it to the bike handle, and pedal as hard as I can to keep up as much as possible. He's faster than me, even when I'm pedaling as hard as I can, but he doesn't maintain top speed long enough to really do any damage. He will slow down slightly that I can keep up with him.

That particular time, though, I attached it to the bike. And a couple stopped to talk to me before I went, and he started making the bike slide without the tires moving because I was holding onto the brakes. Once I removed the brakes, off I went. It's really not good for them to pull that much weight with a collar.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

RBark said:


> He was eager to get going. He's always going nuts , but I usually hold the leash until it's time to go. Then I attach it to the bike handle, and pedal as hard as I can to keep up as much as possible. He's faster than me, even when I'm pedaling as hard as I can, but he doesn't maintain top speed long enough to really do any damage. He will slow down slightly that I can keep up with him.
> 
> That particular time, though, I attached it to the bike. And a couple stopped to talk to me before I went, and he started making the bike slide without the tires moving because I was holding onto the brakes. Once I removed the brakes, off I went. It's really not good for them to pull that much weight with a collar.


That's really cool. And yeah, that wouldn't be good with a collar. I feel bad enough looking back on our husky rollerblading: we just had a standard harness instead of a specialized pulling harness. On the other hand, I weighed about 70lbs at the time and would help as soon as she slowed down enough to let me do so.

I'm looking forward to rollerblading with Kim this summer, since she'll finally be old enough (no pulling, just to give her a decent run since I definitely can't jog fast/far enough for her). I took her once on a short trip last fall before I knew it was bad for her, and it was a blast. I'd try biking, but we just have road bikes which aren't particularly stable. No to mention the high pressure tires...


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Shaina said:


> That's really cool. And yeah, that wouldn't be good with a collar. I feel bad enough looking back on our husky rollerblading: we just had a standard harness instead of a specialized pulling harness. On the other hand, I weighed about 70lbs at the time and would help as soon as she slowed down enough to let me do so.
> 
> I'm looking forward to rollerblading with Kim this summer, since she'll finally be old enough (no pulling, just to give her a decent run since I definitely can't jog fast/far enough for her). I took her once on a short trip last fall before I knew it was bad for her, and it was a blast. I'd try biking, but we just have road bikes which aren't particularly stable. No to mention the high pressure tires...


I currently am using a road bike. But I'll really be happy when I can afford a mountain bike. I imagine it'd be much easier for a lighter person to lose control on a road bike relative to me.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

RBark said:


> I currently am using a road bike. But I'll really be happy when I can afford a mountain bike. I imagine it'd be much easier for a lighter person to lose control on a road bike relative to me.


Well biking is mostly my DH's thing, not mine. I mean, I logged tons of miles on my Huffy back in the day, but my in-laws are hardcore. If we're out biking and there's a lot of sharp gravel on the path we have to stop and "portage" the bikes over to make sure we don't blow a tire. Apparently it doesn't take much to kill a 120psi tire. Since my bike is my DH's old bike, the thought of me taking the dog while riding it would probably make his head explode, LOL. 

On the other hand, on rollerblades he has the coordination of a half-grown Mastiff, so he leaves that to me


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm a good rollerblader, I just don't know how to stop. Never did get it figured out. Can speed up and turn corners like a Olympic skater, though. LOL.

When I was a kid I always had to go crashing into a wall in order to stop myself.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

RBark said:


> I'm a good rollerblader, I just don't know how to stop. Never did get it figured out. Can speed up and turn corners like a Olympic skater, though. LOL.
> 
> When I was a kid I always had to go crashing into a wall in order to stop myself.


Myeah, there was a while in JH when we got a bit too brave on rollerblades: jumping cement stairs and that sort of thing. I don't do that anymore, lol. Stopping's kinda clutch when the bottom of the stairs is only 15-20ft from the road. With Kim I just stepped off into the grass though, to avoid doing a superman dive onto concrete should she decide to ignore the "slow". 

I'd like to see your Olympic skating though. Doing a triple lutz one rollerblades would be impressive. I don't really know what that jump is, except that you go around 3 times in the air


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Shaina said:


> Myeah, there was a while in JH when we got a bit too brave on rollerblades: jumping cement stairs and that sort of thing. I don't do that anymore, lol. Stopping's kinda clutch when the bottom of the stairs is only 15-20ft from the road. With Kim I just stepped off into the grass though, to avoid doing a superman dive onto concrete should she decide to ignore the "slow".
> 
> I'd like to see your Olympic skating though. Doing a triple lutz one rollerblades would be impressive. I don't really know what that jump is, except that you go around 3 times in the air


I'd always thought it referred to a "three stoogies" impersonation.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

A beautiful day at Mt. Tam?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> A beautiful day at Mt. Tam?


Yep. Hiking season is starting up again, so I decided to go with a more familiar place. Can't wait to go backpacking...


----------



## JayBarnes (Jan 8, 2008)

Do you have a backpack for Ollie? I was thinking about getting one for Kaiser when he gets near full grown. If so, what kind are you using?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

JayBarnes said:


> Do you have a backpack for Ollie? I was thinking about getting one for Kaiser when he gets near full grown. If so, what kind are you using?


http://www.wolfpacks.com/

They are great.

I use the Banzai one.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

RBark said:


>


I love, love, LOVE this picture.

Looking good as always Ollie!


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

Careful, if you keep posting gorgeous pics like that I may just take you up on that offer...LOL


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Amazingly beautiful pictures - what a magnificent dog.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

There you go again taking my breath away with beautiful pics. Thanks.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Beautiful pictures R! I'll have to take a drive to your neck of the woods sometime and try those trails. Absolutley gorgeous. Love all the pics of Ollie he is such a handsome dog. Funny about the vent. My Lizzy does the same thing whenever she's in the car


----------



## JayBarnes (Jan 8, 2008)

RBark said:


> http://www.wolfpacks.com/
> 
> They are great.
> 
> I use the Banzai one.


Thanks, I'll check these out.


----------

